# Trying to find info on Jaegers' breeder



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

His breeder - not an ethical one, I'm sad to say - seems to have dropped off of the face of the earth. It really worries me because I'd like to know how his parents are especially. I really liked his dam.

The name was Moore's Hideaway Kennels in Julian NC.

Email, phone, everything we had is no longer working and all I can find is old ads online, her site is gone. They bred GSDs and Boxers. I always gave her updates on J and one day she just disappeared. I wondered if perhaps the dogs were all seized and she was shut down or what. Couldn't think of anywhere else to ask about it, I figured some of you guys may have heard of a kennel shutdown or something similar. I doubt I'll find out what happened unless she reappears, but I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Hideaway Kennels - Home ??

nm, that's a boarding place...but I did find plenty of references to your breeder's kennels.


----------



## 3spoiledGSD (May 1, 2013)

Many apologies for bumping an old thread upon my first post.

I discovered this thread searching for Moore's Hideaway Kennels myself as I have one of their GSDs as well, Duchess, purchased Feb. '10. I too have had no luck with contacting them as well.

Does Jaeger have issues with being shy? Duchess does, very much so. When she started displaying these issues, I contacted Kimberly to ask her what the deal was, and she stated that her mother (whose name I cannot remember, I'd have to go pull paperwork) was a shy one too. She was the mostly black GSD they had.

Nice to see a fellow GSD owner out of this kennel.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there!

Yes, Jaeger is very fear aggressive and has been since she brought him here. I talked to her and she said she'd never had a problem with it in her dogs. 
This is his Pedigree:
Melody's Double Trouble Jaeger

His mother is Star, or "Moores Stormy Midnight Star". But I know she had a blanket female who's name I cannot remember. 

Feel free to PM me or just post on here, it's fine. I'm happy to have someone to talk to about this.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

This is Jaeger Sire, Santana, and his Dam, Star. 
Crazy, today is his 4th birthday.


----------



## 3spoiledGSD (May 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jaeger! What a handsome fella you have there!

Thank you so very much for replying. Jaeger and Duchess have the same dam, but not sire. Duchess has Star's head but the rest of her is pretty much her daddy if I remember correctly.

She is so painfully shy with people who are not in her inner circle. I'm talking run upstairs and not come down shy. Also very clingy to me, to the point where she will not eat if I'm not right there. She was socialized as a puppy with other people, but suddenly at about 6-7 months began displaying this behavior. Nothing epic happened to destroy her confidence, and no one mistreated her. Interestingly enough she's not other dog shy. We added two other GSDs to the house in the intervening years after my husbands K9 partner passed, one of which is another female, Keera. The Keer, as she is known, and Duchess are best friends. That gave Duch a measure of confidence. 

I ended up having to basically reorder my life around Duchess and her personality quirks. Which is ok, because she's my precious girl, and I love her to bits. 

I never actually met Kimberly, only spoke to her on the phone. Right before acquiring Duch, I suddenly lost my GSD Lexa to cancer and it destroyed me. Couldn't stop crying, the house was too quiet. A family friend told my husband to get me a puppy to focus on, not as a replacement, but as a healing measure. My husband found Duch on the Internet and he and my father went and got her. Having to chase after a rambunctious puppy did work, and helped me grieve with the space i needed with the distraction I needed.

Nothing shady happened at the kennel from what the husband says, and he is rather particular, being former K-9. Duch apparently came blasting up to them and was very social. Kimberly was very good at keeping up with me, and did interview me extensively over the phone as I could not make the trip due to work concerns-which I was fine with, after all she was sending a puppy to a woman she'd never met. 

Today she is very loving and affectionate. She is house protective and will alert on most anything she considers a threat. 

That was a novel and total tl;dr, my apologies. I am so glad to have found you and Jaeger! Thank you for picking back up on this old thread.


----------



## 3spoiledGSD (May 1, 2013)

Errr I just did some math, Jaeger was born in May 09 and Duch was born in Nov 09. I could have sworn she told me only one litter per Dam per year, but our fur kids are only about six months apart. Hmmm.

Niko is Duchs sire. She has his coloring.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"seems to have dropped off of the face of the earth.
...............Hideaway Kennels " how appropriate then , seems like they are successful.

" I wondered if perhaps the dogs were all seized and she was shut down or what." 
You might want to find out what little community papers there are in the area where she operated in when you got your dog. If there was any controversy or shut down the LOCAL paper may have had all the juicy details , that would be your lead . Or find out what animal care authorities , shelter, rescue , the local vets might know to help you locate her.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Niko is J's Grandsire - interesting. And I remember your girls' litter - I was pretty upset when I saw she bred Star so soon after Jaegers' litter. And right back to the same blood that produced Jaeger - after I had told her he had some real temperament issues. I don't think she is breeding anymore, maybe something happened with one of her dogs that made her catch on she was not doing right by them. 

I actually really wanted Star, but I never got around to talking to Kim about her because I still had two female dogs of my own and didn't want to bring a strange adult girl in. 

Jaeger got progressively worse with his shyness as he got older, it peaked at about 8-10 months, and now at four years he is manageable, but I've also had to completely rearrange my life around him. In fours years, I've gone out of town without him once and worried the whole time. He is not all bark, and I have the broken metacarpals to prove it, when I blocked him from biting some drunk a-hole who wouldn't back off.

And that is pretty crazy - my parents bought be Jaeger after a real tragedy with our Pit Bull, and she had to be put down. Not as a replacement, but if I didn't have something to keep my mind off of her I don't know what I would have done. Shortly after we brought him home our elderly female GSD passed away and that did have a negative effect on him, since he looked up to her. Also, that old girls' name was Dutch, pretty odd coincidence. Dutch shares a TINY bit of blood with Jaeger (and your girl), VIA Cobert's Reno of Lakeside. He was Dutch's Grandsire and is several Generations back in J's/your girl's ped. 
SEL CH (US/CAN) Cobert's Reno of Lakeside

I'd love to see pictures of your girl! 


This is Jaeger as of today:



If not for his temperament issues he'd be perfect, he's the silliest, most loving, happy dog - as long as he is comfortable.
And if you have a facebook, feel free to add me!
https://www.facebook.com/melody.double.1?fref=ts


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

carmspack said:


> "seems to have dropped off of the face of the earth.
> ...............Hideaway Kennels " how appropriate then , seems like they are successful.
> 
> " I wondered if perhaps the dogs were all seized and she was shut down or what."
> You might want to find out what little community papers there are in the area where she operated in when you got your dog. If there was any controversy or shut down the LOCAL paper may have had all the juicy details , that would be your lead . Or find out what animal care authorities , shelter, rescue , the local vets might know to help you locate her.


I did not think of that. Thank you!

I wondered if she'd been shut down, because around the same time a bunch of familiar looking GSDs and boxers were popping up in shelters around her area.

She brought Jaeger to my house, and I never saved her address since it was on the website, or I'd go there and see what is actually going on. For all of her unethical breeding, she was a very nice lady.


----------



## 3spoiledGSD (May 1, 2013)

APBTLove said:


> I did not think of that. Thank you!
> 
> I wondered if she'd been shut down, because around the same time a bunch of familiar looking GSDs and boxers were popping up in shelters around her area.
> 
> She brought Jaeger to my house, and I never saved her address since it was on the website, or I'd go there and see what is actually going on. For all of her unethical breeding, she was a very nice lady.



Seconding the thanks, that is an excellent idea, Carmen.


----------



## 3spoiledGSD (May 1, 2013)

APBTLove said:


> Niko is J's Grandsire - interesting. And I remember your girls' litter - I was pretty upset when I saw she bred Star so soon after Jaegers' litter. And right back to the same blood that produced Jaeger - after I had told her he had some real temperament issues. I don't think she is breeding anymore, maybe something happened with one of her dogs that made her catch on she was not doing right by them.
> 
> I actually really wanted Star, but I never got around to talking to Kim about her because I still had two female dogs of my own and didn't want to bring a strange adult girl in.
> 
> ...




This is crazy how things are lining up for us! Adding you on FB, just uploaded more pics of Duch from this AM. She wasn't feeling the photo session but between those and what's on there you can see.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Your girl is just beautiful. She has that flat/very little stop head like he does, and I swear they have the same eyes. 

Sorry if I missed it, but how is she with new animals? J has ridiculous prey drive, so small animals are a bit of a challenge, since I have chinchillas, rats, mice, turtles etc., but that's normal. I eventually got him used to the cat that adopted us.. New dogs have not been even halfway okay since he was a puppy. Even small puppies, or submissive dogs. He's way too insecure with himself. 

J has his own facebook - he's so darn photogenic I figured, why not? lol
https://www.facebook.com/jaeger.double


----------

